# Are my chickens too hot????



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I noticed that my Bantam Silkie hens are kind of hot. They are breathing out of their mouths (don't know if that's normal). One hen was laying on her side with her wing stretched out. It's in the 90s today. Are they okay? It almost got to 100 degrees the other day. I wasn't at home and it didn't even cross my mind that they may be too hot.

Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, they're hot. You can do two things to help them. Put a shallow pan of water in the pen for them to stand in, it helps pull the heat out of their bodies. Or a pan with wet sand. 

And if you can, a fan. Aimed up so that it circulates air. You can wet down the roof of their pen with the hose. 

Silkies are cold weather birds and some extra steps are needed to keep them healthy when it's very hot. Do they have shade? 

It's easier to give advice on what to do if I know more about their coop.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*A definite times two. When the birds get like that I also provide cold fruits and veggies; watermelon is a favorite.*


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, they're hot. You can do two things to help them. Put a shallow pan of water in the pen for them to stand in, it helps pull the heat out of their bodies. Or a pan with wet sand.
> 
> And if you can, a fan. Aimed up so that it circulates air. You can wet down the roof of their pen with the hose.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Yes, they have shade. I can post a picture of their pen if you want. 


danathome said:


> *A definite times two. When the birds get like that I also provide cold fruits and veggies; watermelon is a favorite.*


The lady that I got the from said that they love watermelon.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Any melons and squashes.*


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Put a shallow pan of water in the pen for them to stand in, it helps pull the heat out of their bodies.


I put a round, metal, shallow pan of water in their pen. Hopefully, the water won't get hot being in a metal pan. The temp is dropping some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You might want to plop them in it one at a time. That's so they know what it's for. Mine used theirs quite a bit. 

If it's not in the sun it won't heat up much.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, thank you! Yes, it's in the shade.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Put a fan in there, The one laying on it's side was probably dust bathing to cool off.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, thank you! Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. When it gets to the 90s, she'll have dirt all over her!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Okay, thank you! Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. When it gets to the 90s, she'll have dirt all over her!


Good!


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

I agree with all of the methods mentioned by robin416, also I like to moisten a patch of dirt in my chickens yard; not too wet or it will turn to mud, but just enough to where the earth is cool so my hens can take dust baths in it


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, thank you! I'll have to try that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TawnyFeathers said:


> I agree with all of the methods mentioned by robin416, also I like to moisten a patch of dirt in my chickens yard; not too wet or it will turn to mud, but just enough to where the earth is cool so my hens can take dust baths in it


You just reminded me, I need to go out there and do that for my birds in a little bit.


----------

